# Got any deck railing ideas?



## Craig M

harpo1 said:


> Thanks - those are all great looking decks, and I really like the angled spindles Craig. When (and if) the rain ever stops, I'm definitely ready to get going on some of these idea's. I also picked up some low-voltage lighting that I want to incorporate into at least the stair risers if not part of the rail also.


Thank you for the compliment. I spent a lot of time driving around and taking pictures of other decks and looking through books for design elements. As for lighting, I did add low voltage lighting under the hand rails and the soft lighting makes it really nice when sitting on the deck having a few at night. Right now, I'm thinking of building a pergola over a part of the deck to create a little shade. My deck is on the west side of the house and it gets brutal sitting out there on a hot sunny afternoon. If anyone has some architectural experience, I would love to talk to them to help figure out how to design it.


----------



## Wendy

For the record, the composite decking still require maintenance. They tend to have issues with mold and have to be bleached and cleaned on a regular basis.

I love the DeKorator railings, you can get anything from glass to flat steel spindels. 

http://www.deckorators.com/


----------



## harpo1

Craig M said:


> ....Right now, I'm thinking of building a pergola over a part of the deck to create a little shade. My deck is on the west side of the house and it gets brutal sitting out there on a hot sunny afternoon. If anyone has some architectural experience, I would love to talk to them to help figure out how to design it.


My neighbor did something similar to a pergola. He built a basic frame structure, but then he bought this heavy black mesh-type material and stretched it over the top. I was pretty skeptical about when he was explaining it to me but it is amazing stuff and looks awesome now that I've seen it in person. If I can get some pics I will post them


----------



## Craig M

Please post them or email them to me (my email is current in my profile). I was thinking of latice pannels for the side walls but lattice seems to sag after a couple of years so I'm not sure what I want to do.


----------



## harpo1

Craig M said:


> Please post them or email them to me (my email is current in my profile). I was thinking of latice pannels for the side walls but lattice seems to sag after a couple of years so I'm not sure what I want to do.


I will see if i can get some photo's. The mesh I am talking about is very similar to the stuff they use for trampolines. Just thin enough that you can still see through it somewhat, but yet a tight enough weave to stop rain from coming through. It's pretty amazing stuff.


----------



## Burksee

harpo1 said:


> I'm at the point with my new deck that I need to decide on a style of railing. Does anybody have any pics of deck railing they wouldn't mind sharing? I'm thinking about using the 5/4" deck boards as a top rail. Has anybody done this and how has it worked out. Thanks!


Our deck is going on 12 years old and is great shape, I used 5x4 on the top of the rails, thought it would be more "beverage holder" friendly than a 2x4 and not so bulky looking as a 2x6. Anyhow, I started with 4x4 posts about 4ft apart, ran a 2x4 (4" side down) on top of the 4x4's and mounted my 5x4 on top of those, securing the 5x4 to the 2x4 was accomplished by going up thru the 2x4 into the 5x4 with 2" deck screws so there were no screw heads showing. It's worked out great with very little warpage. I keep my deck well cleaned and well sealed, the rest of the deck is in great shape but my 5x4 railing top has started to curl from the sides a bit the last year or two, nothing major by any means but I am thinking about replacing it, using a sawzall to cut the screws, get pieces of color matching composite 5x4 and replacing it with that. 

BTW - I learned a lesson about posts and spindles from my BIL. Do not when mounting your spindles create any closed, boxed in areas. These become what hornets and wasps consider to be great places to build their nests! As we found out, an afternoon party on the deck with some disturbed angry hornets don't mix! :yikes:


----------



## bloo_gilz

Burksee said:


> Do not when mounting your spindles create any closed, boxed in areas. These become what hornets and wasps consider to be great places to build their nests!


This is a great point !
I build/tear apart/rebuild lots of decks.
One of the most popular/efficient rails is what we call a sandwich.
Very popular down here it's what a lot of deckbuilders use.
2-1x3's top & bottom w/2x2 approx. 5"oc as ballusters, btwn 4x4's w/2x6 top cap. 
These rails are hornet havens !

Dekorators are awesome.
I use a LOT of these, & love them.
They look great imo & install easily with wood or composite.
(I really dig the bronze!)

Here's a rail I did with temp. glass & Dekorators










A couple other jobs..







These 2 have 2x4's on flat w/a continuous 2x6 top cap.









The glass is not as expensive as most would think.
Don't get me wrong,it's not as cheap as a middle of the road wood rail by any means. But if I had a beauty house on the water that's what I'd use
Good-luck,
Mark


----------



## harpo1

This is where I'm at with it now. The short piece of 5/4" deck board on top was just setting there so I could get a feel for how it would look. Also, the posts will be cut shorter once I complete the top. Then we have some caps we are putting on them.


----------



## Craig M

Nice job! Your going to enjoy it.


----------



## Wendy

Nice job!


----------

